# Jekyll/Hyde Build



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

My job at GM has me a bit frazzled. So, to take my mind off things I'm back at the bench. Here's a few in progress shots. As always comments and critiques welcome.

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been a Carpenter for 36 years and if I didn't Know any better I'd swear I was looking at a wooden floor :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the finished project...more WIPS Please :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

I love the color scheme you have going so far, the clothing complements the wood beautifully. Nice job evoking tones and textures.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you for the kind words gents.
McD; I spend a lot of time staring at the wood floors in my house.  

RK


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great!　Woodish　Painting.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Roy!!:thumbsup: The wooden floor looks teriffic!!

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I was also thinking how amazing that wood floor looks when I noticed that his shoes have a genuine leather look as well. 
From what we've seen, this colour scheme looks like it's going to be light and airy, different to all the 'darkened basement' colour schemes we normally see for this kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's one of the things I love about our facet of the hobby- there's so many interpretations of the same kit, and they're nearly all correct!! Try doing that with a Russian Front Me109F or something similar!!

Chris.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks like you're off to a great start Roy! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice work so far!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey KJ, when are you gonna build the one you got off Frank??
(ducks and runs...)

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My favorite of this kit is still the "possessed" grey-green dude that has been posted in the past. 
I'm looking forward to seeing your built-up. 
With an average paint job, this is just a goofy guy with a beard. With an imaginative paint job, this is a terrific kit. Have fun!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the encouragement folks. I'll post some more wips after Thanksgiving.

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Hey KJ, when are you gonna build the one you got off Frank??
> (ducks and runs...)
> 
> Chris.


That full glow version? Heck, I built that one a week after I got it. It's completely painted. No glow showing through at all. :thumbsup:









:freak: yeah, right...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Let's see a pic.....

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

staring at the floor paid off, Roy. That is a mighty fine looking woodgrain. I love the way you did it. I gotta agree with dreamer on this one. The color scheme you have going is good. Those colors work really well together. Great start!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rk,sweet job your doing on Mr.Hyde there and like how the wood floor came out:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey everyone, Thank-you very much for your compliments. 

I couldn't get any painting done over Thanksgiving but I did manage to sculpt in some teeth and both ears on the good Doctors head.

I still need to clean up some of the rough edges but here's more wips! :thumbsup: Enjoy.

RK


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Oh, he looks tons better without the ear mittens on!

Seriously, the teeth especially make a world of difference. Great work, looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Worked on Dr J. a bit more yesterday as you can see from the 2 wips.

I'm not happy with the beard/hair. It looks like it was painted on. And the shirt texture seems out of scale. 

If anyone has any suggestions I'm open to them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


RK


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good so far, the wood floor like others noted is fab!

I think the shirt is just a sand down do-over... the hair just needs more tones of brown, black, tan etc. to give it a more "wild" look.

Is the hair a gloss? Might be better in flats.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Geoff, thanks for your input. 

The hair is sprayed with Dullcote. My lights always make these quick photos a bit shiney.

Right now I'm thinking that the shirt can be salvaged. I like the idea of a light sanding. 

The head I can chuck in Castrol and starting over again.

RK


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looks! 
I look forward to completion.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, that looks GREAT!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Bringing this thread back to life!

Keeping in mind that I only finish one kit a year, I'm a bit behind on this one, like 2 years, but I blew the dust off it and continued.

The clear bottles had me thrown for years because Moebius changed the design from pin/insert to an over lapping joint.
I have a great article on how to make invisable seams from the former, but the latter would involve too much material removal.
Basicly I said screw it and moved forward. 
Here's the result for the stuff on the table...










The inspiration for the rings came from my own work bench, ha ha....










And with a partial figure...










Thanks for peeking! 

~RK~

_In case someone wants to know why this isn't posted on the Moebius board, I started this thread before it came into existance._


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Still liking your work!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Gotta get that bad boy done, son! The next SEMMEX is only a couple months away.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

excellent start to this great kit.. can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Worked a bit on the RATS! and lab coat today. No photos, I spent much time clearing snow. Not as bad as predicted but still plenty.

I appreciate everyones comments, :dude:.


~RK~


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Roy, Looks real nice so far! Keep the pics coming. Got some of that snow myself!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I mostly finished up the base, just need to add the spider.... everything is glued in place.










RATS!










I also did some more work on the lab coat....










It's getting closer....

~RK~


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

That's one heckuva spider ya got behind the doctor there, Roy. :tongue:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He is really looking good now, love the detail work and wood work. Everytime I see one of you guys turn out something like this it makes me want to pull that kit out of the stash and start it. I simply have too many things on the bench now as it is. You guys need to stop doing this to me!!! Anyway, looking forward to seeing it completed, you don't have much further to go. Those final few things always take the longest, getting all the detail work done.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Just caught-up on this thread, and I have to say that it looks GREAT! Nice textures and resculpt on the head.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Marko, rkoenn and louspal.
I worked on the arms today but didn't have time for pix. 
I should be finished by Monday, I hope!

Mark McGee, I think you need to visit your opthalmologist. :freak:

~RK~


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> ...Mark McGee, I think you need to visit your opthalmologist.


Or maybe stay away from the brew pubs - ? :drunk:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Excellent work! I really like the table detail.

Rob


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Finished!










More photos on the Moebius board.

~RK~


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That ended up a great looking build Roy. Everything about it is perfect, great woods, nice details, and perfect figure. As I said before, when you guys do one of these up like this it makes me think that will be my next project. But I already have two critical projects on the bench, stop doing this to me!!!

Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mr Bob, you have critical projects and I have boxes of unbuilt kits. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Mr Bob, you have critical projects and I have boxes of unbuilt kits. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~RK~


Oh I've got stacks of unbuilt kits. The critical projects are two real space spaceships I hope to take to Wonderfest. That is a real deadline, the others can be done at any time. It's just when I see such a great build I think maybe I should put it on the bench next.

Bob K.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Great job. Thanks for the WIP.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great build - nice to see it finished.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you spideydroogy and C double M.  

~RK~


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

As veryone else has pointed out, a very nice job on an underated kit. You really show what some good effort can do to this kit when one puts his mind to it. Great work Roy.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you Hunch!


~RK~


----------

